# Saint Row Get out of hell



## justugh (Jan 22, 2015)

hey 

tha game is to fast i beat it in 10 hours ..........it fallows the same patterns of the game so if u played any of them u know what to do off the top 

tho the flying is fun and killing ppl in mayhem is always fun but the game is to easy if u can pick it up for something under 20 bucks be worth it but not at 20 bucks


----------



## Fease (Jan 23, 2015)

Speaking of spin-offs, anyone played Boarderlands Prequel sEquel prequeleprequperjdsueqpfuewf.  Any good and how long?


----------



## justugh (Jan 23, 2015)

Fease said:


> Speaking of spin-offs, anyone played Boarderlands Prequel sEquel prequeleprequperjdsueqpfuewf.  Any good and how long?


borderlands 

was a fun game .....about 30 hours .....that was 2 .........it is a fallout type of game 

http://kickass.so/borderlands-the-pre-sequel-v-1-0-3u3-3-dlc-2014-pc-steam-rip-by-let-splay-t9976146.html
there u go get it for free if u like it buy it if not play it delete it move to the next

from the look of it..... it is only 5 gbs .....maybe 20hours ( do not forget i play alot of games so the logic to them is simple for me )


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 27, 2015)

justugh said:


> hey
> 
> tha game is to fast i beat it in 10 hours ..........it fallows the same patterns of the game so if u played any of them u know what to do off the top
> 
> tho the flying is fun and killing ppl in mayhem is always fun but the game is to easy if u can pick it up for something under 20 bucks be worth it but not at 20 bucks


I was thinking of getting it, but after the last expansion with the super powers, I kinda lost interest-- still a good game to play once in awhile if you want to terrorize pedestrians with a tank lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> I was thinking of getting it, but after the last expansion with the super powers, I kinda lost interest-- still a good game to play once in awhile if you want to terrorize pedestrians with a tank lol


the superpowers thing threw me off to... didnt really follow the whole premise of the other SR games.


----------



## justugh (Jan 30, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> I was thinking of getting it, but after the last expansion with the super powers, I kinda lost interest-- still a good game to play once in awhile if you want to terrorize pedestrians with a tank lol


i know where that pic is from at the bottom of page for u ........really no super powers even tho u embrace madness 

well the sheer fact that u get to punch the devil in the face got me to play it .......but i figured they would of done a little more


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 31, 2015)

sunni said:


> the superpowers thing threw me off to... didnt really follow the whole premise of the other SR games.


same, i started with part 3-- dont really know anything prior to that~ just waiting on GTA V to come out on steam (march).. and been playing guild wars 2-- good game but makes me miss WoW :\



justugh said:


> i know where that pic is from at the bottom of page for u ........really no super powers even tho u embrace madness
> 
> well the sheer fact that u get to punch the devil in the face got me to play it .......but i figured they would of done a little more


i found that pic from google search (asura/soul eaters) , and yes, one must embrace madness to know sanity  lol


----------

